# First smoked nuts



## db28472 (Aug 20, 2014)

I've had my smoker almost a year now and just got around to smoking nuts.  I was at Fresh Market and bought 1/2 lb of raw almonds, 1/2lb of raw cashews and 1 lb of raw pecans. 
 For the cashews, I drizzled 2Tbs of light olive oil, 1/2Tbs of black pepper and 1 1/4 Tbs of sea salt.  In a bowl mixed well to coat.
The almonds got a coating of 1Tbs olive oil, 1/2 Tbs of Lowerys seasoned salt and 1/2 Tbs of Tony Chachere's  Cajun blend.  
The pecans were coated with 2Tbs of melted butter then mixed well.  I added 2Tbs of light brown sugar and 1 tsp of cinnamon, again coated well.
I used about 3 oz of hickory, set my Smokin-it at 225 and let them go for 90 min.
Before cashews












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Aug 20, 2014





After












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Aug 20, 2014





Before almonds












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Aug 20, 2014





After












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Aug 20, 2014





Before pecans












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Aug 20, 2014





After












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Aug 20, 2014





By the way, I love these disposable grill trays from Wal-mart.  They bend easily to fit my smoker, I can use them several times then toss them.












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Aug 20, 2014





The nuts turned out amazing and have now ruined me for any other smoked nut from the store. They go great with Bourbon, by the way.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 20, 2014)

Those looks great!!! You got some nice color on your nuts (That didn't sound right!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Great job, I am going to do some this yr for our x-mas baskets we send out. If you get a chance, try smoking pretzels one of these times, they turn out really good also. My kids love the pretzels, I but they would love the cashews also. Nice post. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## db28472 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks!  Can you share your pretzel recipe?  It sounds awesome.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 21, 2014)

db28472 said:


> Thanks! Can you share your pretzel recipe? It sounds awesome.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153736/smoked-pretzels-with-a-kick-and-w-p-view

I cold smoked these but some others have been doing them and they run smoker at about 170* (helps dry the oil on them) and Only use about 1/4 oil 

Good luck and let us know. There are more threads than mine, just use the search bar at the top and type in pretzels and there will be a bunch to show up for you

DS


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2014)

Oooo, nice . I have no teeth , but I could grind them and make cookies or candy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## padronman (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice Nuts OldSchool!!


----------

